# cobia recipes?



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

share your favorite way to eat them brown things..


ive been taking a 3/4lb - 1lb chunk and cutting it into 1/4 inch slices and frying like boneless pork chops in house autry breading for 3-4 minutes and serving with a drop of lemon juice or two on each piece.. goddamn its good eats...

i tried the italian dressing thing on the grill and in the oven and i think it sucked ass....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My friend puts ginger powder with lemon juice and drops it all in a bag with the filets, I've eaten it once and it was freaking awesome. I'll have to hit him up for the recipe so I can share it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> share your favorite way to eat them brown things..
> 
> 
> ive been taking a 3/4lb - 1lb chunk and cutting it into 1/4 inch slices and frying like boneless pork chops in house autry breading for 3-4 minutes and serving with a drop of lemon juice or two on each piece.. goddamn its good eats...
> ...


yep, i vote for fried thin pieces too. awesome fish.


Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yep, i vote for fried thin pieces too. awesome fish.
> 
> 
> Jesse


SOB talks about the turds...but he 's in Carolla chasin the other white meat

Tell Brent his mom's won't lock the dead bolt 

Like my cobia fried w/ a lil house autry and then dipped in mayo mixed with relish....yum!!!


----------

